# IH 340 Utility NEED HELP!



## Danny (Sep 24, 2012)

I need to know about the electical system, this tractor was givin to me and has never kept a charge so I had the alternator/generator rebuilt ( I don't know thew difference) to make sure it was working. From what I have found it's suppose to be a 12 volt positive ground system, but when I got it it was hooked up 12 volt negative. I just rebuilt the carburator and went to start it and the wires on the starter started smoking, do I attach the positive cable to the ground.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Not sure what to tell you. I have a 350 which is a bit older (1956) and it is a negative ground system already, but my '46 Farmall H has the older Positive ground system. Based on age, your 340 should be a negative ground, but I am not that familiar with that series. Any local Case IH dealers you could call about it? They might be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## Danny (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks, I never thought about calling a dealer. I'll give it a try, can't hurt.


----------

